# New betta!!! :d



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys!!!
Today I drove an hour and a half to my "local" fish store. It was SO much bigger than expected!!! There were so many HUGE reef tanks and lots and lots of small freshwater tanks. 4 people asked if we needed help! Also every single employee knew everything about fish and fish products. So I came there looking for a betta (but of course buying some stuff that I cant get at Petco and looking at all the beautiful fish) and they had lots!!! Not as much of a color variety as Petco but definitely happier (probably because these bettas dont live in cups!) and more brightly colored bettas. The only bad thing about the bettas was that a lot of them were bloated. So I was looking at all the bettas (lots of them scattered around the store in big tanks with other fish...) trying to find one that wasn't bloated and active. After looking at all of them it came down to the one I knew I wanted at the start. He is a red crowntail. He has blue at the base of his fins and his body is a pinkish. a little like this betta but mine has less blue on his fins: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1374/1226871616_566e5135fa.jpg

I also got a banana plant there. It is floating because I read that they will plant themselves. Any info about these plants that I should know??


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops... ":d" is supposed to be "" LOL


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! He's pretty!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup!! I found out he loves shrimp pellets...he tries to eat them whole LOL!! He has finally found out that brine shrimp are food...so i now know he loves brine shrimp and crushed shrimp pellets!!!
Heres a picture of him trying to eat a shrimp pellet xD http://i53.tinypic.com/256beax.jpg
Heres just a pic of him! http://i52.tinypic.com/166ahic.jpg


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My female LOVES brine shrimp... Too bad they're dying off.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, they are! They only had a few packs of it at my "L"FS. They mostly had mysis shrimp....
I also feed my 10 gallon the brine shrimp and they go CRAZY for it...(not like they dont go crazy for any other food LOL)


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It will take a long time for a floating banana plant to root itself. Just shove the "bananas" into the substrate a little, and roots will snake out from that. And leaves will sprout from it that run up to the surface to float.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

But this one already has lots of long roots, do I put the roots under the substrate??


----------

